# Should we sign any waived players?(Nocioni/Kapono/Williams etc..)



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Just like after every trade deadline, most teams work out buyout with players who then tag along with contenders. Last season it was Rasual Butler, whom he added. Do any guys interest you this season? We only have 1 more roster spot available.

-Leon Powe: He's been waived from his team in Puerto Rico, since he's apparently out of shape. He'd be a solid 5th big, and he'd have the time to regain his form here, since we have 4 guys ahead of him already getting minutes.

-Terrence Williams: Talented player, and plays well when given minutes. However, the Bulls already have Ronnie Brewer and Jimmy Butler who pretty much do what he does. There is also no playing time available for him.

-Andres Nocioni: No playing time available for him, and he's not the same player he was before, but he could be our toughness enforcer and give a hard foul when needed, similar to what Kurt Thomas would do last year.

-Jason Kapono: No real playing time for him, but the more shooters, the better.

Other names out there include Derek Fisher, Greg Oden, and potentially soon to be waiver players include Boris Diaw, Chris Kaman, and Mehmet Okur.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Chris Kaman would be an awesome pick up. I would not want Miami to get Kaman.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris Kaman would be a no brainer.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BlakeJesus said:


> Chris Kaman would be a no brainer.


I don't see why he would pick the Bulls over Miami, Dallas, or San Antonio though.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Okur maybe? Can he still shoot at all? A stretch big would do wonders for this team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't see the NBA owners allowing Stern to release Kaman, knowing he would quite possibly sign with Miami. 

The idea of Terrence Williams is tempting, however I don't think that guy has ANYTHING to contribute to the Bulls this season except a bad attitude. Since we are trying to make a title run, I'd just say no. However I wouldn't mind giving him a try in training camp next season. He has the raw talent to become a backcourt running mate w/ Rose; the guy is athletic as sin, big SG body, handles/passing ability, and even plays some defense. He just has a questionable work ethic and decision making has a ways to go. I have to wonder if having Rose/Thibs would straighten him out. Pretty sure Rick Pitino was a big fan when he coached him at Louisville.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If made available, NO DOUBT Kaman. If just to block Miami from getting him, he adds a legit post scoring threat and is good enough to start on the Bulls but we know thats not going to happen. 

I would love to see Noah shift down to PF and Kaman at the 5, that would finally give us legit size upfront. 

Williams is interesting, I would never have a problem with adding talent/potential to a title contending team.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

thebizkit69u said:


> If made available, NO DOUBT Kaman. If just to block Miami from getting him, he adds a legit post scoring threat and is good enough to start on the Bulls but we know thats not going to happen.
> 
> I would love to see Noah shift down to PF and Kaman at the 5, that would finally give us legit size upfront.
> 
> Williams is interesting, I would never have a problem with adding talent/potential to a title contending team.



Yes, I would want Kaman. No, I wouldn't want him to start over Boozer or Noah. As frustrating as Boozer can be, he still is a legit post offensive threat that the Bulls lack without him. Taj has some moves, but can not score like Boozer can.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Firefight said:


> Yes, I would want Kaman. No, I wouldn't want him to start over Boozer or Noah. As frustrating as Boozer can be, he still is a legit post offensive threat that the Bulls lack without him. Taj has some moves, but can not score like Boozer can.


If by hitting fade away jumpers from the elbow is a post threat than I agree that Boozer is a legit threat. But, he doesn't suck in defenders when posting up and he doesn't draw considerable attention down low like Kaman would. 

Kaman would be a devastating off the bench big but hes a legit starter and IMO a better 5 than Noah so I see him going to the Spurs or Miami where he would definitely start.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

C'mon, Kaman better than Noah? 

Boozer has a good back to the basket game, and yes, can hit the 15 ft jumper... He is the only player on the team who can post up a defender down low. Kaman would be great, like you said, off the bench.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kaman would definitely be a good pickup. Totally forgot about Powe. Kapono wouldn't be too bad a pickup either.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Firefight said:


> C'mon, Kaman better than Noah?
> 
> Boozer has a good back to the basket game, and yes, can hit the 15 ft jumper... He is the only player on the team who can post up a defender down low. Kaman would be great, like you said, off the bench.


Boozer has made about 3 post moves all year. That part of his game no longer exists.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If Fisher gets bought out, do the Bulls have any interest in him?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> If Fisher gets bought out, do the Bulls have any interest in him?


No.

Watson has outplayed Fisher.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> No.
> 
> Watson has outplayed Fisher.


Mike James has outplayed him as well. Also, Chris Kaman is now expected to stay in NO. He's apparently open to re-signing there as well. 

The guys that intrigue me the most are Okur, Oden, Diaw, Williams, Nocioni, and Kapono. 

Okur is a stretch big and is probably fine with being the 5th big. However, chances are he's mostly done at this point. 

If Oden ever does recover, him and Noah would make for a big and scary front court. If he gets hurt again, which at this point should always be expected, we don't lose much since we didn't put our hopes down on him. 

Diaw can score, but he'll probably want a team where he gets playing time, since we got Boozer and Taj. If he doesn't mind being an end of bench guy though, I'd sign him instantly. He's a stretch big and can give us some offense whenever we're struggling on that end.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Can we even sign a guy without going into the luxury tax? If not, that puts a serious damper on our MLE signing next year.

Can someone who has been paying a little closer attention to the Bulls salary cap and implications answer this for me?

I'm leery about signing a guy just to do it if it is going to hurt our chances at a quality FA next season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I think we're between $1-2 million under the luxury tax right now. Couldn't say for sure.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Strange thing is, I don't remember the last time a non luxury tax paying team made the finals. 

Lakers paid
Mavs Paid
Celtics Paid

I don't think the Heat paid the tax last year though.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Spurs


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> Spurs


Yep, Duncan was the only guy on the Spurs getting paid double figures that year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I hope the people clamoring for Kaman understand that aside from decent touch underneath, there's not a lot else going on there, on either side of the ball.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, I am surprised to see JJ Hickson get waived. What is the deal with that? 

Guy is only 23 years old, averaged nearly 14 pts, 9 reb last year in 28 min/game. 

Sure he is having a crappy season but he is loads better than any other big man on the free agent wire right now. Only problem is, he is a young guy so probably wants a chance to play minutes and earn a big pay day. That definitely is not here in Chicago.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I hope the people clamoring for Kaman understand that aside from decent touch underneath, there's not a lot else going on there, on either side of the ball.


The same can be said about Noah, outside of being a very good rebounder, its not like hes lighting the world on fire on either end also.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Saw a tweet mentioning us possibly going after Turiaf. Wouldn't be bad for depth.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

We should sign a player if they're willing to actually put in some effort on this team. So far, Rip Hamilton has been a waste. There's 18 games left in the season and he's played a grand total of 16 so far. Adding any player that WANTS to play is a bonus at this point.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> The same can be said about Noah, outside of being a very good rebounder, its not like hes lighting the world on fire on either end also.


I'd say Noah's also a pretty excellent passer for a big man.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> We should sign a player if they're willing to actually put in some effort on this team. So far, Rip Hamilton has been a waste. There's 18 games left in the season and he's played a grand total of 16 so far. Adding any player that WANTS to play is a bonus at this point.


I wouldn't call it a waste until we see what happens in the playoffs. We signed Rip for one reason alone, and that is to match up better with Miami come playoff time. If he is still hurt or playing crappy if/when that time comes, then call it a waste.

Even though he's only played 16 games, I really liked what I saw from the Bulls as a team when Rip was playing. The passing and floor spacing was the best we've seen since the Jordan years b/c opponents really are scared of leaving Rip open on the perimeter.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> I'd say Noah's also a pretty excellent passer for a big man.


... and he has a great handle for a 5... and he may run the floor better than any other 5 in the league... and he grabs a few rebounds...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't see why we don't go after JJ Hickson. I'd be happy going after someone like Nocioni, who could take a few minutes at PF in a pinch, but I think our depth is a lot heavier at 1-3 spots (by necessity) than it is at the 4 and 5. Right now, there's Noah backed up by Asik and Boozer backed up by Gibson... and that's it. 10 backcourt/wing players and 4 frontcourt players. 

That's pretty thin. JJ might not be the best locker room character, but guys like that have a tendency to improve their attitudes substantially when they get put onto a new team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> I don't see why we don't go after JJ Hickson. I'd be happy going after someone like Nocioni, who could take a few minutes at PF in a pinch, but I think our depth is a lot heavier at 1-3 spots (by necessity) than it is at the 4 and 5. Right now, there's Noah backed up by Asik and Boozer backed up by Gibson... and that's it. 10 backcourt/wing players and 4 frontcourt players.
> 
> That's pretty thin. JJ might not be the best locker room character, but guys like that have a tendency to improve their attitudes substantially when they get put onto a new team.


You may be right about the frontcourt... there's no Kurt Thomas this year. Hell, we had a game with Noah out and had to bring in the White Mamba a few times.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hickson wants playing time much like I suspected. He is going to get to play in Golden State with Bogut injured so he can get his first pay day. I don't blame the guy for not wanting to play 5th big man on the Bulls.

We have a better shot at Ronny Turiaf, but even Turiaf seems to be aiming for teams where he will get minutes. 

Realistically, it's hard to get a talented player of any kind to sign on for 0 guaranteed minutes.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Hickson wants playing time much like I suspected. He is going to get to play in Golden State with Bogut injured so he can get his first pay day. I don't blame the guy for not wanting to play 5th big man on the Bulls.
> 
> We have a better shot at Ronny Turiaf, but even Turiaf seems to be aiming for teams where he will get minutes.
> 
> Realistically, it's hard to get a talented player of any kind to sign on for 0 guaranteed minutes.


Agreed. I think we should be shooting for Jason Kapono or Terrence Williams again assuming it will not hurt us for next year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> ... and he has a great handle for a 5... and he may run the floor better than any other 5 in the league... and he grabs a few rebounds...


Maybe because hes not a legit 5. 

Hes a good passer but hes only averaging .5 more assist than Kaman. They are 2 very different players, but Kaman is bigger, stronger and a legit post scorer. I'm not saying we need him over Noah but I AM saying that pairing them together would really be a great move, Noah does things that Kaman can't do and Kaman does things that Noah can't do. 

Legit size upfront helps this team, thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Maybe because hes not a legit 5.
> 
> Hes a good passer but hes only averaging .5 more assist than Kaman. They are 2 very different players, but Kaman is bigger, stronger and a legit post scorer. I'm not saying we need him over Noah but I AM saying that pairing them together would really be a great move, Noah does things that Kaman can't do and Kaman does things that Noah can't do.
> 
> Legit size upfront helps this team, thats all I'm saying.


Noah's not a legit 5? Seriously? A 7 footer (at least in shoes, per the combine) who has played center all of his life, including years as an effective NBA center isn't a legit 5?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'll say boris diaw .

stretch big who can pass and handle the ball...and once upon a time could even play defense.

he could be good insurance or a change of pace in a small lineup.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

When Boris Diaw sits around the house, he sits _around _the house... :drums:


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

thebizkit69u said:


> The same can be said about Noah, outside of being a very good rebounder, its not like hes lighting the world on fire on either end also.


I'm the not the biggest Noah supporter, but this is a joke.

Noah IS a legit center... He is a great passer, a great rebounder, an above average defender in the post, plus, when playing the switch, has the foot speed to guard some on the outside, and can finish around the rim. He is an average jump shooter with average post moves. He is also excellent at running the floor for his position. The above can not be said about 80% of the centers in the NBA. (Including Kaman)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Noah's not a legit 5? Seriously? A 7 footer (at least in shoes, per the combine) who has played center all of his life, including years as an effective NBA center isn't a legit 5?


Hes listed at 6'11 230 on NBA.com. IMO hes not a legit 5 mostly because of his size, Kevin Durant outweighs him FFS. 



> Noah IS a legit center... He is a great passer, a great rebounder, an above average defender in the post, plus, when playing the switch, has the foot speed to guard some on the outside, and can finish around the rim. He is an average jump shooter with average post moves. He is also excellent at running the floor for his position. The above can not be said about 80% of the centers in the NBA. (Including Kaman)


Hes great at everything then!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Noah is 7 ft in shoes and Durant does not outweigh him.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes listed at 6'11 230 on NBA.com. IMO hes not a legit 5 mostly because of his size, Kevin Durant outweighs him FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Noah is 7 ft in shoes and Durant does not outweigh him.


Noah
NBA.com 6'11 232
Yahoo.com 6'11 232
ESPN.com 6'11 232

Durant
NBA.com 6'9 235
ESPN 6'9 235 
Yahoo 6'9 235

Durant outweighs him.



> If you took time to read the posts you wouldn't sound like you have no idea what your talking about.


I dont know what I'm talking about? Your the one who said Noah is a great passer, I should have stopped reading there. 

Magic Johnson - Great Passer
Steve Nash - Great Passer
Lebron - Great Passer
Stockton - Great Passer 
Webber - Great Passer

Noah IS a good passer but nowhere near great. 

Like I said before, this isn't a Kaman vs Noah argument. All I was really saying was if someone is going to say something like


> there's not a lot else going on there, on either side of the ball.


 when talking about Kaman just having a decent touch in the post, then a similar statement can be said about Noah. 

There are things Kaman can do that Noah can't and vice versa. The knee jerk reactions on this board is ridiculous.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Let's be real, it's well documented that the "official" heights and weights reported aren't reliable. They take legit measurements at the combine, and the NBA does what they want from there.

Carry on otherwise.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Let's be real, it's well documented that the "official" heights and weights reported aren't reliable. They take legit measurements at the combine, and the NBA does what they want from there.
> 
> Carry on otherwise.


If you go by his combine numbers hes only 220 pounds, thats just not accurate. 

6'11 is correct for his height, I have no freaking clue what type of shoe he wore that gave him an extra 2 inches in the height department. 

Rose w/o shoes at the time was 6'1, with he was 6'2
Lebron w/o 6'7, with 6'8
Durant w/0 6'9, with 6'10
Dwight w/o 6'9, with 6'10

At MOST these guys where getting 1 inch with shoes on.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The point was that throwing out the numbers listed on NBA.com (which then get listed elsewhere) as unabashed fact is a bit silly. Michael Beasley's shorter than Kevin Durant, yet he's listed at 6'10" on NBA.com to 6'9" for Durant.

With shoes, Noah was measured at 7 feet at the combine.

Weights, of course, are going to change versus the combine numbers. Don't know where you'd get accurate numbers for those.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> The point was that throwing out the numbers listed on NBA.com (which then get listed elsewhere) as unabashed fact is a bit silly. Michael Beasley's shorter than Kevin Durant, yet he's listed at 6'10" on NBA.com to 6'9" for Durant.
> 
> With shoes, Noah was measured at 7 feet at the combine.
> 
> Weights, of course, are going to change versus the combine numbers. Don't know where you'd get accurate numbers for those.


Just because he measured out at 7 feet at the combine, that doesn't make him a legit 7 footer. Omer is listed at 7 feet and he towers over Noah when standing next to eachother. 

I agree with you that the numbers aren't 100% accurate but anyone who thinks Noah is a legit 7 footer is either hallucinating or doesn't own a TV. 

Dwight Howard is 6'9 - 6'10 and Noah looks about the same height if not just a tad bit taller. Hes not 7 feet is all I'm saying.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That's all well and good, but if the point is that he's "not a legit 5," you can say that about most of the starting centers in the league....which renders the point a bit silly (and, one could argue, very much makes him a "true 5," given his peers).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> That's all well and good, but if the point is that he's "not a legit 5," you can say that about most of the starting centers in the league....which renders the point a bit silly (and, one could argue, very much makes him a "true 5," given his peers).


The height was the least of my concerns when talking about being a legit 5. He has the height, but my main issue was the bulk/weight. There are 3's in the NBA that are bigger/weigh more than Noah. 

Dwight outweighs him by 30+
Love by 20+
Bynum by a whopping 50 pounds
Humphries by 20
Blake by 20+

ETC. 

Please understand that by me saying I don't view him as a legit 5 is not a shot at his overall game, I just think its completely fair to say that hes not the prototypical 5 and honestly hes better off a 4 where I think he would be better suited.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Robert Parish weighed 230 pounds... David Robinson played at 235 for a long time... both "legit 5's" in your mind, I would assume... I wouldn't focus too much on listed weight.

If your point is that he gets bullied in the post by bigger players, I'd say that he does a decent job of holding his own, although that is clearly a weakness of his when you look at his game as a whole.

Not being a perfect 5 doesn't mean you aren't a legit 5, is my point, I guess.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only thing the Bulls have a real need of is someone who could back up Deng and you wonder if Mr. Thibs would ever let him rest any way.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

anyone with eyes can see noah outweighs durant.

durant's weight when he was drafted was 215

he's gained 20 pounds since then.

i dont think they updated noah's weight gain since his rookie year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Robert Parish weighed 230 pounds... David Robinson played at 235 for a long time... both "legit 5's" in your mind, I would assume... I wouldn't focus too much on listed weight.
> 
> If your point is that he gets bullied in the post by bigger players, I'd say that he does a decent job of holding his own, although that is clearly a weakness of his when you look at his game as a whole.
> 
> Not being a perfect 5 doesn't mean you aren't a legit 5, is my point, I guess.


I take the weight into consideration but also their styles of play. Noah gets bullied in the post by bigger 4's and 5's all the time, he may have a game or two where he doesn't but for the most part he does. 

Noah doesn't have good post moves, he isn't a good post defender and while he has a clear speed advantage over most 5's, other than out rebounding them He honestly doesn't make other teams pay all that much. 

It be a different story if Noah could consistently make people pay when he has the ball high in the key, but he doesn't. 

Robinson wasn't 240+ but he was 7'1 and also the most skilled big man in the game. Robinson and Parish were on the lighter side but lets also look at some of their peers. 

Hakeem 7'0 255
Shaq 7'0 250-300+
Ewing 7 240+
Alonzo 7 240+
Dikembe 7'2 245
Longley 7'2 255
Cartwright 7 240+
Rick Smits 7'4 250
ETC.

Noah fits what a lot of good defensive minded 4's do. I'm not saying move him to the 4 just to move him, but if we were able to get a legit post scoring 5, I don't see any problems with Noah getting used to the 4. 

Honestly its not like Noah's game is going to implode if he made a switch.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think he's an above average to good post defender, all things considered. There aren't a lot of guys that can simply shut someone down entirely in the post. He moves his feet well, is at least an average shot blocker, etc... 

Some of this is just semantics though... whether he plays the 4 or the 5... if we were to play him at the 4 it isn't like he'd be able to occupy Carlos Boozer's place in the offense... he'd essentially be the "5" offensively either way, given his limited offensive repertoire.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

yodurk said:


> I wouldn't call it a waste until we see what happens in the playoffs. We signed Rip for one reason alone, and that is to match up better with Miami come playoff time. If he is still hurt or playing crappy if/when that time comes, then call it a waste.
> 
> Even though he's only played 16 games, I really liked what I saw from the Bulls as a team when Rip was playing. The passing and floor spacing was the best we've seen since the Jordan years b/c opponents really are scared of leaving Rip open on the perimeter.


Yeah. I just can't spend my time worrying about "what if's". The truth is Rip Hamilton gets injured when the wind blows hard. He's either fragile, faking, or some combination of both. I'm leaning towards fragile. 

The game changes dramatically in the playoffs. If he can't make it through regular season games, what makes you think he can withstand the intensity of the playoffs? We need 16 wins for a championship title. How many of those wins do you count Rip into? We're looking at a 16 + game stretch where's he's going to be needed. Not just one 7 game series.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Da Grinch said:


> i'll say boris diaw .
> 
> stretch big who can pass and handle the ball...and once upon a time could even play defense.
> 
> he could be good insurance or a change of pace in a small lineup.


Boris Diaw would likely fit in well with this team. If he's motivated to actually play. Would you take him over Ronny Turiaf though?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Boris Diaw would likely fit in well with this team. If he's motivated to actually play. Would you take him over Ronny Turiaf though?


Moot, given Turiaf heading to Miami. Diaw at his best tops Turiaf at his, though neither player is there right now.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

King Joseus said:


> Moot, given Turiaf heading to Miami. Diaw at his best tops Turiaf at his, though neither player is there right now.


My bad. As of 15 minutes ago, says Heat & Turiaf negotiating a deal. Gotta get back on my game. Damn work, always interfering with play time. :mad2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Eh, work is good. Money beats no money.

I don't think any of these buyout guys are going to make a difference, really.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Boris Diaw would likely fit in well with this team. If he's motivated to actually play. Would you take him over Ronny Turiaf though?


i would take him over turiaf because there is a need for what diaw brings, which is another smart ballhandler,versatile defender, stretch 4, turiaf is more of a duplication of what noah, asik and taj do on defense , but with less offense and rebounding.

also i tend to believe diaw's main issue is motivation and on bad teams its easy to see , on a good team i assume he'd be closer to peak form.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I think he's an above average to good post defender, all things considered. There aren't a lot of guys that can simply shut someone down entirely in the post. He moves his feet well, is at least an average shot blocker, etc...


Hes a good face up defender, he does well against 4's and 5's who like to face up, drive or shot from the key. He struggles big time when defending a big who plays well with his back to the basket. I don't consider someone who is consistently pushed out of the post a good post defender. Hes a much better help defender and does a good job of cutting driving lanes but not a fantastic shot blocker. 



> Some of this is just semantics though... whether he plays the 4 or the 5... if we were to play him at the 4 it isn't like he'd be able to occupy Carlos Boozer's place in the offense... he'd essentially be the "5" offensively either way, given his limited offensive repertoire.


Like I said, only move him if we got a legit 5. As is, and vs a bad Miami 5 I think hes fine. But Like I said many times, if we upgrade the 5 with say Kaman, I have no doubts that Noah can play the 4 just fine and IMO probably be a more impact full player at that position.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Da Grinch said:


> i would take him over turiaf because there is a need for what diaw brings, which is another smart ballhandler,versatile defender, stretch 4, turiaf is more of a duplication of what noah, asik and taj do on defense , but with less offense and rebounding.
> 
> also i tend to believe diaw's main issue is motivation and on bad teams its easy to see , on a good team i assume he'd be closer to peak form.


Rumors have Boris Diaw going to the Spurs. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wojnarowski_boris_diaw_spurs_bobcats_waivers032112

Another site(who I refuse to promote) claimed San Antonio is his preferred. destination. How are the Bulls always out of the discussion?


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Terrence Williams off the board. Going to Sacramento? Well, he will get playing time there. I guess.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sacramento is probably the worst situation for Terrence Williams to sign with. In other words, learn nothing by playing with a bunch of undisciplined headcases.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

thebizkit69u said:


> I take the weight into consideration but also their styles of play. Noah gets bullied in the post by bigger 4's and 5's all the time, he may have a game or two where he doesn't but for the most part he does.
> 
> Noah doesn't have good post moves, he isn't a good post defender and while he has a clear speed advantage over most 5's, other than out rebounding them He honestly doesn't make other teams pay all that much.
> 
> ...


You are comparing him to centers from years ago... Those days are long gone. Compared to the centers that he is actually competing against, his weight isn't much of an issue, and at times, can be more beneficial.
As far as the other post about him being a great passer, again you immediately named some of the best passers of all-time. When I say Noah is a great passer, I'm considering him that in regards to a center, not comparing him to a hall of fame PG.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Yahoo reports Rasual Butler could be heading back to Chicago. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...wojnarowski_rasual_butler_bulls_raptors032312


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20120323/sports/703239638/



> Rasual Butler, who finished last season with the Bulls, was released by Toronto on Friday and rumors quickly spread that he could be headed for a second stint in Chicago. But a league source suggested the Bulls have no plans to add Butler.
> 
> Many Bulls fans hoped the team would bring back popular forward Andres Nocioni, who was released by Philadelphia. But Nocioni is headed to Spain to play for Caja Laboral, according to reports.


----------

